# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Powder Actuated guns advice, eg Ramset or Hilti

## Normanby

Need to fix some custom orb sheets to an old shed where the termites have eaten the lower wooden beams. Instead of replacing the wood there is a concrete floor behind the sheets so I am thinking of using getting (buying s/h or hiring) one of these tools. Also have another shed with steel beams (10mm channel), would one of these guns be ok for fixing fittings to these.
I have not used one of these guns but looked at both makes web sites and thought a single shot one such as the Ramset Jobmaster could be suitable. I would be only using it now and then so no need to get a new one. Do others think a used one could be ok or are they generally had it (too worn) before being sold. 
Any comments welcome.

----------


## Gaza

Can shoot to either steel or concrete 
Suggest buy new as if they get dirty or wet inside they stop working   
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## WACanetoad

The only ramset job master I can think of off the top of my head is the old j20 which is a direct acting tool so it is not really a tool for a novice. I certainly wouldn't be shooting into a slab edge with one. I am not familiar with a fixing ideal for fixing sheet metal cladding so you are probably better sticking to screws. There are tek screws suitable for heavier gauge steel.
Ben

----------


## phild01

Don't you have to be licenced and/or certified to use these things!

----------


## Normanby

I thought a licence may be required but found this on the Workplace Health and Safety Queensland website. * 
Licences no longer required* 
 Several types of licences previously issued by Workplace Health and Safety Queensland are now discontinued. These are:  building maintenance unitbulkloader or shiploaderinternal combustion locomotiverefrigeration planttrenchercrane chaserdraglinestraddle carriercable way*explosive power tool*front-end loader/backhoefront-end loaderskid steer loaderexcavatordozerbridge or gantry crane with 3 or less powered operationsroad rollerscrapergrader 
 Although these licences are no longer required, persons conducting a  business or undertaking still have a duty to provide information,  training, instruction and/or supervision necessary to ensure the health  and safety of all persons.
  Last updated 28 May 2013 
Some of the discontinued licences are interesting, especially as I hold/held some no longer needed in Queensland. Maybe this is the result of the change to an Australia wide National system.

----------


## Gaza

The new tools are not direct drive 
No lic required in nsw   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WACanetoad

Yeah, I noticed that there was a new job master on the ramset website.  I still think screws would suit the purpose better though.
Ben

----------


## cherub65

Have  a hilti DX 450 that I will be selling very soon, as well as all my other gear. If interested PM me

----------


## Marc

Does it mean I can drive a locomotive without a license? Always wanted to drive one with a 16v 92 detroit diesel

----------


## Gaza

> Does it mean I can drive a locomotive without a license? Always wanted to drive one with a 16v 92 detroit diesel

  You can drive crane in nsw up to 3t capacity no lic, excavator now no lic  
Seems crazy   
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ringtail

Never shoot near the slab edge and never ever shoot into the side of a slab. They are no where near the right tool to secure custom orb sheeting either. Shoot a timber batten onto the 10 mm channel and screw fix the tin and for the termite shed chemset a steel purlin to the concrete floor and screw fix to that.

----------

